# East Bay Cyclocross Paths?



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

Can anyone recomend off road paths i can take around skyline, grizzly peak area for cyclocross?


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

mytorelli said:


> Can anyone recomend off road paths i can take around skyline, grizzly peak area for cyclocross?


Anything legal in Redwood or Joaquin Miller Park is good. West Ridge, East Ridge, Sequoia Bayview, Sunset, to name a few.


----------



## FORZA! (Feb 13, 2004)

*autumn and winter on the 'cross bike...wooohooo!*



tobu said:


> Anything legal in Redwood or Joaquin Miller Park is good. West Ridge, East Ridge, Sequoia Bayview, Sunset, to name a few.


i'll second that recommendation. the east bay hills are full of fire roads and trails - just get out there and explore. worst case is that you plunge down one side of the ridge and have to climb up again, but then you get a bonus workout. and even singletrack like Chapparal and Cinderella can be new and different (and good fun!) on a 'cross bike. have fun, and pack extra tubes! :thumbsup:


----------



## earthtodan (Nov 11, 2006)

tobu said:


> Anything legal in Redwood or Joaquin Miller Park is good. West Ridge, East Ridge, Sequoia Bayview, Sunset, to name a few.


East Ridge is very good, and so is Joaquin Miller, but I'd stay away from West Ridge unless you're really good. I tried to descend it on a cross bike once and it wasn't much fun. You can get the full road/cross experience by riding one way along ER and either there or back along Redwood rd.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

so i just finished my cross bike yesterday, i have another question: is there any off-road paths i should stay off because my bike would be too fragile?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

mytorelli said:


> so i just finished my cross bike yesterday, i have another question: is there any off-road paths i should stay off because my bike would be too fragile?


That depends on your skills, and inversely with your cajones. A higher skill level lets you take a cross bike any place MTBs go. Cross bikes in Skeggs or the Demo are not out of the question.

The cajones inverse is the saving grace for people without skill. When I rode a cross bike in Skeggs, I didn't ride anything too challenging. But I have a friend who has taken his cross bike on the same trails most of the guys only ride with full suspension. He has more cajones, but has the skill to back it up.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

also....ive heard of a cyclocross course in joaqin miller park? does anyone have any info?


----------

